# Lake Livingston Bulkhead Bonanza !!!



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I gotta invitation yesterday to meet Johnny aka Ducktracker and check on the bulkhead bite. Shad were rolling in and the hi fins were on a tear. Had several occasions where they were on a rod in each hand. Thanks for the invite Johnny, I had a blast.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

that is sweet good one. Did you all get any big Gizzard Shad? 6 in or more?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Mostly threadfin this morning. I did get some gizzard shad at Kickapoo yesterday.


----------



## strat man (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice was that early morning bite?


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice catch, and nice size shad.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I enjoyed thanks for going with me. Fished from day light till 10 if I remember right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Great job guys wtg, I started to head up there but got up late and hit Houston instead .


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great job


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Very nice congrats


----------



## robalo (May 18, 2006)

*llsp*

Anyone catching fish from the state park...???


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Haven't heard any reports from down south but they should be there if the shad are rolling in there. Debris may be a problem after the rain this morning.


----------



## Tahoe06 (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice Catch. Some good looking blues in that cooler!


----------

